# How many FAFers have you met?



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 3, 2010)

How many members of FAF have you met up with, either at cons or otherwise, and who are they? :3


So far I've met up with Taren Fox, and this summer I'll be meeting CrispSkittlez. Oh, and I'm being forced at gunpoint to say that I've met Faris, and was his slave for a week.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 3, 2010)

None. Thank goodness for my sanity. :J


----------



## Attaman (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuzzy, your messed up your OP.  You put "met" and not "sexed".   Don't worry, I'm sure a mod will change it for you.

And none so far, that I'm aware of.  One friend from school might be a FAFer, but all I know for certain is they visit FA.


----------



## Melo (Jun 3, 2010)

Bawww my thread got locked now I'm going to make another out of spite


----------



## Tao (Jun 3, 2010)

One, Fuzzy.

=)


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Bawww my thread got locked now I'm going to make another out of spite


Actually no, Jashwa mentioned making a thread like this a few minutes ago

I've met no one yet


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 3, 2010)

Never met one
Probably never will


----------



## Alstor (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely no one.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2010)

None.  There's a few I'd like to meet, though.

You know who you are.


----------



## Luca (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't. Don't plan on it ether. It's fun to talk with people online but I can see meeting someone else turn out to be a complete disaster.


Besides that why would Someone want to meet me anyway? I'm not really exciting.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> None.  There's a few I'd like to meet, though.
> 
> You know who you are.


..does that include me?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> None.  There's a few I'd like to meet, though.
> 
> You know who you are.


â™¥

I've met one.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> None.  There's a few I'd like to meet, though.
> 
> You know who you are.


Let me guess...

...or better yet, let me not, because the only one I could think of is...



Spoiler



you thought there would be a name under here. HA!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..does that include me?



<3



SirRob said:


> â™¥



You're not one of them.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 4, 2010)

N one, I'll probably do so if I ever come to the USA, but I don't feel like I want to meet somebody especially or somebody wants to meet me especially.


----------



## Zolen (Jun 4, 2010)

None, and because I never have a interest in Con's and planning meeting with people I talk to online. I probably never will.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're not one of them.


Ah... agh...  guhhhhrrrrrgggghhh... uuuuhhhnnn.....! Hnnggggg!!! RRrrrrrrGGGGggg!!!! 
...uuuuuoooooaaAAAAHHHHHRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Yeah, I figured. I think we've spoken like, once on the forums.


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> None.  There's a few I'd like to meet, though.
> 
> You know who you are.



Probably not me :V

I'd like to meet a few, probably will never happen though.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> None. There's a few I'd like to meet, though.
> 
> You know who you are.


 
That is a mistake to post this on a forum full of narcissists.

I have met a grand total of 2.

Guess.

And I intend to meet a few more.

Guess.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Actually no, Jashwa mentioned making a thread like this a few minutes ago
> 
> I've met no one yet


I was being sarcastic. 


None that use the forums. The only furs I've met use the forums. At AC, though, I'll meet quite a few.

Edit: Wait, I lied. I met Qoph. I'm sorry I forgot about you, Qoph.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Changed my mind.

I don't think I would mind meeting a couple people.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 4, 2010)

There are a few furry friends Id like to meet, mostly because I know I can trust them, I just doubt its ever gonna happen


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Changed my mind.
> 
> I don't think I would mind meeting a couple people.





brb driving to Texas. :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Seeing as how I can't go to cons, I can't meet anyone ;^;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> brb driving to Texas. :V



Hehe...I'll show you how to actually play paintball. 
In the woods, baby!


----------



## Conker (Jun 4, 2010)

None, and I plan on keeping it that way :V


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 4, 2010)

One, before I even joined here, or the fandom ironically.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 4, 2010)

Just one... I already knew him then he made a FAF...


----------



## Lobar (Jun 4, 2010)

OP stop sexing people you only barely know through the internet


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hehe...I'll show you how to actually play paintball.
> In the woods, baby!



Psh, bring it!

Call up Dobe too, tell him to bring some of his favorite food. :3


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 4, 2010)

I've met perhaps 9, as in introduced myself and all that. I've seen but not spoken to a good bit more than that.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> OP stop sexing people you only barely know through the internet



But it's fun!


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 4, 2010)

None, not planning on meeting anyone fromn this forum at all..
You're all weirdos!

Well, so am I, but still.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 4, 2010)

Magikian (he's such a fag), scarei_crow, and my ex-boyfriend (who's a pretty massive twat)


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

I've met one and it was pretty fun. It might have had to do with the User though.


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

I've already talked about this. I don't know if I would get the chance.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> I've already talked about this. I don't know if I would get the chance.



Got to Maryland. We all know you want to.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 4, 2010)

It is now my mission to meet some of you. Taren and Fuzzy are close, I guess. Guess I've got a roadtrip to plan.


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Got to Maryland. We all know you want to.


It's a long way.


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> It is now my mission to meet some of you. Taren and Fuzzy are close, I guess. Guess I've got a roadtrip to plan.



Wow, you're pretty close to me.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> It's a long way.



Then get him to come over. He won't stop complaining about that shithole (for good reason, I think) anyway. Road trip would do him good.


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

Not road trip. Across the pacific. Does he like planes?


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Not road trip. Across the pacific. Does he like planes?


0_oI'd assume so.

My assumptions, however are not always correct. Because you don't volunteer information about yourself I just thought you were an American *insert joke about U.S.A. egocentricism here*.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Never Met one...
Really Would LIKE to meet another Fan of Furries :3
Sadly from where I live :\ Hard Chance -facepalm-


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd have to wait a few years anyway. Going to America would overcomplicate things and I'm already nervous enough as to what I'm doing next year.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> I'd have to wait a few years anyway. Going to America would overcomplicate things and I'm already nervous enough as to what I'm doing next year.


You're australian, aren't you? I heard the college system was kind of disciplined focussed compared to ours which is more Liberal Arts-ish.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> None.  There's a few I'd like to meet, though.
> 
> You know who you are.



Me?


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

Yet another assumption. I'm one of the ones that hate Australians (once again, I'm saying too much here)
New Zealander.
I should quote more. This is getting annoying.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Me?


This was the most funny post in the entire thread.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Yet another assumption. I'm one of the ones that hate Australians (once again, I'm saying too much here)
> New Zealander.
> I should quote more. This is getting annoying.


I'm sorry, I don't know much about New Zealand apart stories about its beauty, and jokes about its farmers. What's its universities like?



Jashwa said:


> This was the most funny post in the entire thread.


Oh Jashwa, you so cruel. 

But yeah, it was.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 4, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Yet another assumption. I'm one of the ones that hate Australians (once again, I'm saying too much here)
> New Zealander.
> I should quote more. This is getting annoying.


So uh
Awfully nice thread we got here.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know much about New Zealand apart stories about it's beauty, and jokes about it's farmers. What's it's universities like?


Expanded:
"I am sorry, I do not know much about New Zealand apart stories about it is beauty, and jokes about it is farmers. What is it is universities like?"

New funniest post.


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know much about New Zealand apart stories about it's beauty, and jokes about it's farmers. What's it's universities like?


They look alright, I have read alot about many of them thanks to that careers expo. I didn't pay much attention while I was there though, I was trying to get as much free stuff as possible :/. I always see them working on those houses when I go past a local polytechnic, they always seem to be half finished.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> So uh
> Awfully nice thread we got here.


It's on topic though. I'm talking about why he can't meet a user.



Jashwa said:


> Expanded:
> "I am sorry, I do not know much about New Zealand apart stories about it is beauty, and jokes about it is farmers. What is it is universities like?"
> 
> New funniest post.


This is why the Edit button is the greatest invention on god's green earth. I fuck up soooo much.



Nepmen said:


> They look alright, I have read alot about many of them thanks to that careers expo. I didn't pay much attention while I was there though, I was trying to get as much free stuff as possible :/. I always see them working on those houses when I go past a local polytechnic, they always seem to be half finished.


Is it like a Liberal Arts type system or what? And do you apply for uni away from your location or is that just not done?


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Is it like a Liberal Arts type system or what? And do you apply for uni away from your location or is that just not done?


I'm not too sure about this but I think it's not all that different. You work for credits towards a Degree (Bachelor of etc) and I think you can apply from your location.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> I'm not too sure about this but I think it's not all that different. You work for credits towards a Degree (Bachelor of etc) and I think you can apply from your location.



Yeah but do you have to only take classes geared towards the degree you want, or is that a decision you make later? And I was talking about the average New Zealander; does he move away to go to college or stay in his district?

(Come to think of it how is New Zealand divided up anyways?)


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

You can go to any college you want to and you take courses towards your desired degree. New Zealand is made out of regions.
I hate stating facts like this. Makes me wonder if I'm getting something wrong.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

SO ANYWAY

No I haven't.  You guys are weird and live far away.


----------



## Arc (Jun 4, 2010)

I shared a room at AC with Grimfang, nocturne, Takun, Huey and ExTo.
We also met up with Kimmerset, Qoph and Xipoid during the con.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Arc said:


> I shared a room at AC with Grimfang, nocturne, Takun, Huey and ExTo.
> We also met up with Kimmerset, Qoph and Xipoid during the con.



Impressive.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's on topic though. I'm talking about why he can't meet a user.


No I know, he was talking about how much he hates Australians.


...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 4, 2010)

Just one.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 4, 2010)

Zero.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 4, 2010)

I got someone I know IRL to join. They didn't stay long, but they're still on the site. So maybe one?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 4, 2010)

Teto said:


> I got someone I know IRL to join. They didn't stay long, but they're still on the site. So maybe one?



Oh wait, I did that too, so I guess one.

But she's not on because her internet is down.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 4, 2010)

Arc said:


> I shared a room at AC with Grimfang, nocturne, Takun, Huey and ExTo.
> We also met up with Kimmerset, Qoph and Xipoid during the con.



That.

At Anthrocon 2009, I roomed with Arc, Nocturne (already knew her irl though), Tako Inu, Huey, ExTo. Xipoid, Qoph, and Kimmerset were a few I got to run into in my time there.

It was interesting to see how many FAFers were findable amidst the 1000s of people there. I remember seeing Trpdwarf's suit (I assume she was the one inside of it) at one point.

And I guess it was first here that I got to know "Arc". Some years later now, and we're getting into our partnership next week.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 4, 2010)

Still working on meeting _any_ furry in person. :3

Come across a few I have suspected though.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 4, 2010)

None of the locals really go on FAF, and I don't go to cons. So... no one.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 4, 2010)

Never met anyone from the forum, although I know I live near quite a few.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Too many. ):


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Too many. ):


...trouble in paradise?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...trouble in paradise?


Viva PiÃ±ata!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

None, but I _rather would_ like to meet at least a few of you at a convention.
Everybody come to ConFuzzled next year, damnit.

We could Caramelldanse together...? Willow? Or you, Tashkent, you goddamn fox-- you live so close there is no excuse!


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> None, but I _rather would_ like to meet at least a few of you at a convention.
> Everybody come to ConFuzzled next year, damnit.
> 
> We could Caramelldanse together...? Willow? Or you, Tashkent, you goddamn fox-- you live so close there is no excuse!


 
Doctor: Mr. tashkent your sister has died in a planecrash

Pretty good exscuse to me. :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Or you, Tashkent, you goddamn fox-- you live so close there is no excuse!



Lack of wheels and time is my excuse.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Lack of wheels and time is my excuse.



Your dead sister excuse doesn't fool me!


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Just one.



TashkentFox said:


> Lack of wheels and time is my excuse.



I've always wanted to meet a betamax.


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 4, 2010)

Too many. I went to AC last year and all I wanted to do was punch some fuckers face in.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2010)

Arc said:


> I shared a room at AC with Grimfang, nocturne, Takun, Huey and ExTo.
> We also met up with Kimmerset, Qoph and Xipoid during the con.


Um... Are you still in contact with Huey..?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Srsly, how about you European furfagets? England, eh? We have tea and stuff.

Or are you selling out and going to the far superior Eurofurence?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Sugar-Coated Cyanide said:


> Too many. I went to AC last year and all I wanted to do was punch some fuckers face in.


Did you enjoy yourself?


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't, but there are certainly plenty I would like to meet, if for not other reason that to see how people's behavior on and offline compare.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I've always wanted to meet a betamax.



I own one, it's a Sanyo VTC5000.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Your dead sister excuse doesn't fool me!



It's my brother that's dead, and anyway, no car + no money + attention whore dog = No Furry Cons for me at present.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 4, 2010)

Somehow I vaugly remember meeting a few at AC. I stumbled across Crusader Cat at AC but he's not an FAFer anymore.

Um...I swear I came across one other but I don't remember the user. I'll get to meet Jashwa though...that'll be cool.


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2010)

Do Dragoneer and Damaratus count? I'm not sure. 

Otherwise, none.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's my brother that's dead


 :C


TashkentFox said:


> and anyway, no car + no money + attention whore dog = No Furry Cons for me at present.



:c


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> Do Dragoneer and Damaratus count? I'm not sure.
> 
> Otherwise, none.



You live in my city. You wanna change that?


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's my brother that's dead, and anyway, no car + no money + attention whore dog = No Furry Cons for me at present.


 My bad, I hope I did not cuase offense..


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

leon said:


> My bad, I hope I did not cuase offense..



It's alright, I've just about got over it now, my feelings about it now are those of regret rather than genuine loss because I never knew him when he was alive.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 4, 2010)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZERO!

And it's likely to stay that way.  I don't mean to offend, but I like having you all a good distance away from me, and I'm sure the feeling's mutual.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's alright, I've just about got over it now, my feelings about it now are those of regret rather than genuine loss because I never knew him when he was alive.


 
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

Having to meet with you assholes offline? _No thanks!_

Well, except some of you.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't mind meeting some of you


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Having to meet with you assholes offline? _No thanks!_
> 
> Well, except some of you.



Am I among the chosen few?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

-jumps on Willow-

Talking to furs online is completely different to IRL, seriously. There's none of the smart-arse sarcasm (which is fine online, but do-not-want in person) and everyone's relaxed and on a level playing field.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZERO!
> 
> And it's likely to stay that way.  I don't mean to offend, but I like having you all a good distance away from me, and I'm sure the feeling's mutual.




Don't hate yourself too much now.


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Am I among the chosen few?



You, H&K, Taren Fox, Valiantwolf, Fuzzy, and Genesis. I would also want to meet atrakaj but he would probably bug me about my grammar the whole time.

My reasons for wanting to meet these specific people is to mostly see if their offline behaviour reflects their online behaviour, and because they seem cool.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -jumps on Willow-
> 
> Talking to furs online is completely different to IRL, seriously. There's none of the smart-arse sarcasm (which is fine online, but do-not-want in person) and everyone's relaxed and on a level playing field.


Well I would imagine so 

It might be an interesting experience

The only con I've ever been to was ASTL, just because it was close


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> You, H&K, Taren Fox, Valiantwolf, and Genesis. I would also want to meet atrakaj but he would probably bug me about my grammar the whole time.
> 
> My reasons for wanting to meet these specific people is to mostly see if their offline behaviour reflects their online behaviour, and because they seem cool.



I thought you wanted to hang with me. :[


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> You, H&K, Taren Fox, Valiantwolf, and Genesis. I would also want to meet atrakaj but he would probably bug me about my grammar the whole time.
> 
> My reasons for wanting to meet these specific people is to mostly see if their offline behaviour reflects their online behaviour, and because they seem cool.



I'm somewhat less volatile and sarcastic IRL, apparently I'm nice sometimes.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 4, 2010)

None, thank god.

Well, to be honest, there's a couple I wouldn't mind meeting.

You don't get to know who though >:3


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I thought you wanted to hang with me. :[



Whoops, I thought I put you in there. 

Actually, you too. 
And I wouldn't be trying to yiff, I promise


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2010)

I've met Qoph before because he was on the way on a drive I was taking. We hung out at his eerie oppressive Christian college. Good times.

I imagine a few peoples' numbers will increase after AC, mine included. Maybe.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Whoops, I thought I put you in there.
> 
> Actually, you too.
> And I wouldn't be trying to yiff, I promise



You wouldn't but I know a tiger Wood.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Whoops, I thought I put you in there.
> 
> Actually, you too.
> And I wouldn't be trying to yiff, I promise



That's too bad.


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's too bad.



Fine, maybe a little lot.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Fine, maybe a little lot.



Wow. He doesn't even need to get you drunk.


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wow. He doesn't even need to get you drunk.



Check species. 

No but seriously, while I probably make as many sex jokes offline as I do online, I defiantly don't go through with them as much as I do online.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> You don't get to know who though >:3



I can live with that.
--
Jurassic Park is awesome!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Check species.



Species: *Fox

*Your point? This just validates my statements even more!

slutfox.


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Species: *Fox
> 
> *Your point? This just validates my statements even more!
> 
> slutfox.



Yes it was a slutfox reference. 

And we all know that you're still a fox. Even if you took species off for your profile.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey, it's Uncle Kage's birthday today.
Has anyone met him then?

He lied to us at ConFuzzled and told Sponsors to stand on the wrong side (HIS right, hurr...) for registration.
Americans. U:<


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> You live in my city. You wanna change that?



Uh, sure, I guess. PM me I suppose.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> Uh, sure, I guess. PM me I suppose.



IT'S A TRAP!



Tally said:


> Yes it was a slutfox reference.
> 
> And we all know that you're still a fox. Even if you took species off  for your profile.



You perform like you practice. Ideas become thoughts. Thoughts become words. Words become action.
Slutfox.


Selective responding for the win.

And damnit, no! I quicked the habit of slutfox.


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Species: *Fox
> 
> *Your point? This just validates my statements even more!
> 
> slutfox.



says the slutfox

On a related note, I'd love to hang out with FAFers but nobody lives near me with the exception of Riptor who I'm probably going to see when I go bowling anyway.


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> IT'S A TRAP!



Probably, considering I know nothing about the guy.
Like at all.
Uhh.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

To get back on topic, I wouldn't mind having a small party with people who are in Texas, or are near Texas. The trick is just getting them to behave like people and not furfags.



Ben said:


> Probably, considering I know nothing about the guy.
> Like at all.
> Uhh.



Well, think of it like this: at least you know he is human. People are the same, more or less.


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> To get back on topic, I wouldn't mind having a small party with people who are in Texas, or are near Texas. The trick is just getting them to behave like people and not furfags.



COME TO MY HOUSE and BBQ with me.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> Probably, considering I know nothing about the guy.
> Like at all.
> Uhh.


He won't rape you, I'm sure.


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He won't rape you, I'm sure.



Honestly, I've never been worried about someone from the internet raping me. Really, where do people go where they find these internet rapists? It escapes me entirely.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 4, 2010)

FUZZY.  TOO MANY THREADS.

lol


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> Probably, considering I know nothing about the guy.
> Like at all.
> Uhh.



I am not going to rape you, if that's what you're wondering. I'm sorry if I made you uncomfortable. You're just a kid anyway.

EDIT
Rob ninja'd me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> COME TO MY HOUSE and BBQ with me.



...only if you cook and get me a beer.


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> EDIT
> Rob ninja'd me.



And myself to a greater extent. :V

Also, I'll be in college in the fall, so I resent the idea of me being a kid. But eh, that's just me.


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...only if you cook and get me a beer.



Heineken or Pabst or GO HOME.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> And myself to a greater extent. :V
> 
> Also, I'll be in college in the fall, so I resent the idea of me being a kid. But eh, that's just me.


Sorry. For some reason I thought you were younger than Ratte.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 4, 2010)

None.

I'm very grateful for that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey, it's Uncle Kage's birthday today.
> Has anyone met him then?
> 
> He lied to us at ConFuzzled and told Sponsors to stand on the wrong side (HIS right, hurr...) for registration.
> Americans. U:<



I've met him several times at AC. He's usually really busy.


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Did you enjoy yourself?


Yes, but only because I ended up making $1,300US more than I spent on AC. Which means I'll probably be going again. Profit > Fun.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I can live with that.
> --
> Jurassic Park is awesome!




Yes, yes it is, the books are better.

Edit: On topic, err yeah some people I would like to meet more than others, or something.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 4, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> None.
> 
> I'm very grateful for that.



this^^ except for some awesome exceptions of course :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've met him several times at AC. He's usually really busy.


Meet him after hours. He tends to drink ...a lot...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Meet him after hours. He tends to drink ...a lot...



He was drinking at 11am last year at ConFuzzled. He's great.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 4, 2010)

I heard Damaratus make some asshole comment when I was trying to buy a Pseudomanitou print
And I saw trpdwarf's fursuit

and that was pretty much it
yep

oh wait
that one guy that used to have that spy icon, i think a friend and i built a tinfoil radar dish on his head
and if that is you: your accent is really bad


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> and if that is you: your accent is really bad



The Spy's accent isn't very convincing anyway.

Also: HELLO JELLO. :3


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd love to meet HAXX. I can just imagine what twisted things would happen.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> Heineken or Pabst or GO HOME.


You're not old enough to have an opinion on beer. (;


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 4, 2010)

I've met Jalieya irl, as well as my sister and cousin who posted here.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> I'd love to meet HAXX. I can just imagine what twisted things would happen.



Likewise bro. 

We have to put a few down first...or hit the liquor if you want something crazy!


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

None. There's some here I wouldn't mind meeting, but I wouldn't go out of my way that much.


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You're not old enough to have an opinion on beer. (;



I'm old enough to have my opinions THAT OTHER PEOPLE SHOULD NOT DICTATE.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 4, 2010)

zero


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'm old enough to have my opinions THAT OTHER PEOPLE SHOULD NOT DICTATE.


hahaha, when did I ever dictate your opinion?


----------



## Tao (Jun 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> hahaha, when did I ever dictate your opinion?



You've attempted to in several cases and also with other people such as Fuzzy.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

Faris said:


> You've attempted to in several cases and also with other people such as Fuzzy.



Main Entry: *1dicÂ·tate*
* a* *:* to issue as an order *b* *:* to impose, pronounce, or specify authoritatively *c* *:* to require or determine necessarily

No, I haven't. :3 Please stop accusing me of things in a public forum.

Anyway, I do wish to meet up with more FAFers at Anthrocon. It should be fun.


----------



## Melo (Jun 5, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'm old enough to have my opinions THAT OTHER PEOPLE SHOULD NOT DICTATE.



I didn't realize you could buy e-alcohol on Second Life.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 5, 2010)

Two... CAThulu (who I already knew before FAF) and FoxyM, to give him some stuff he needed to fix his PC.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeez, Taren, stop dictating other peoples' opinions.  :3

I haven't met anyone from FAF.  Or...any furries, actually, other than a random few that have approached me randomly because of my collar.  I suppose I should meet a few.  But I do enjoy my sanity.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Jeez, Taren, stop dictating other peoples' opinions. :3
> 
> I haven't met anyone from FAF. Or...any furries, actually, other than a random few that have approached me randomly because of my collar. I suppose I should meet a few. But I do enjoy my sanity.


Wait, aren't you dictating my posts? But I... ::brain explodes::

*HI I'M TAREN AND I'M TOTALLY SPEAKING OF MY OWN VOLITION AND AM NOT BEING CONTROLLED BY NYLAK IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM.  *


----------



## Nylak (Jun 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wait, aren't you dictating my posts? But I... ::brain explodes::


I have no idea what you're talking about.

>>

<<


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Likewise bro.
> 
> We have to put a few down first...or hit the liquor if you want something crazy!



I'll bring the beers. 

And oi, why the fuck are you never on skype?


----------



## Carta (Jun 5, 2010)

Once I woke up 10 minutes earlier than it's normal and I'm sure that, for a second there, I caught a glance of Xaerun escaping through my front door. At least I assume it was him, the man I saw was wearing an otter mask, a white shirt with "Xaerun!" written on it using permanent marker, and assless pants. 
Coincidentally, I lost a pair of boxer shorts that day. The strangest thing is, me and Xaerun live literally on the opposite sides of the world.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 5, 2010)

None.


----------



## Ames (Jun 5, 2010)

Zero, of course.

I'd imagine a RL encounter to be mind numbingly awkward.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 5, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> I'll bring the beers.
> 
> And oi, why the fuck are you never on skype?



I'm on MSN! You missed it too! I had somewhat of a blast tonight!


----------



## Tally (Jun 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Zero, of course.
> 
> I'd imagine a RL encounter to be mind numbingly awkward.



Only if you made it awkward, or if they wanted to fuck.


----------



## Nargle (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't really have the desire to meet anyone I've spoken to on the internet. I dunno, just don't like the idea of it. I think my biggest problem is that there's no way to accurately portray who I am over the internet, but since I've already made an impression on everyone I've spoken to online, there's no way to actually make a true first impression. If I meet someone IRL that I've met online, I'm meeting a complete stranger, but they still have ideas about who they think I am.

I guess I'm just weird and finicky =3 Also I'm pretty content knowing the people I know already. I don't really feel the need to go out and meet a bunch of new people.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 5, 2010)

Not a one.  There are some I would like to meet.



Ratte said:


> None.  There's a few I'd like to meet, though.
> 
> You know who you are.



:3


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm on MSN! You missed it too! I had somewhat of a blast tonight!



For some reason, and online blast isn't nearly as fun as a night out in town with some friends


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 5, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> For some reason, and online blast isn't nearly as fun as a night out in town with some friends



Well duh.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 5, 2010)

Yo, I woke up early. No need to point out that I'm stating the obvious. xD

And I added you on msn.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 5, 2010)

None.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> None.



Helps that you reside in Poland.  I'm guessing most Americans couldn't find it on a map.



Spoiler



It's really close to Germany, dumbasses :V In case you didn't pay attention in world history class


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Helps that you reside in Poland.  I'm guessing most Americans couldn't find it on a map.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why sometimes I'm glad to be Canadian hehe.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Szopaw lives in a part of Poland that used to be part of Germany but was stolen by Stalin.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Helps that you reside in Poland.  I'm guessing most Americans couldn't find it on a map.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>:\

WHATS A POLAND? IS DAT ONE OF DEM ICE CREAM SNACKS?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> >:\
> 
> WHATS A POLAND? IS DAT ONE OF DEM ICE CREAM SNACKS?



It's a country full of electricians and plumbers who will work for next to nothing, like Mexico.


----------



## Romanpower (Jun 5, 2010)

I have met 3 fa-ers. one at a rave, one at my school. and one online. haha!


----------



## Tao (Jun 5, 2010)

I can name one FAFer I'm going camping with this summer.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I have met 3 fa-ers. one at a rave, one at my school. and one online. haha!


A real rave, or a furcon rave?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Szopaw lives in a part of Poland that used to be part of Germany but was stolen by Stalin.


How dare Stalin steal Poland from Germany!? 

I mean, Germany totally owned Poland and it's not right to steal that away from them!


----------

